# Hitler's Reaction to onSale Cancelling his Touchpad Order



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

For those of you loosing their minds in all of this, you must watch. LMAOOOOOOOOO






Felt good to laugh.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Seriously....criquets? Oh well, guess I needed the laugh more than a lot of people. If you have not watched it, make sure you do...it just keeps getting funnier as it goes.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

These never get old... this is the funniest one I have seen yet...


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

This is definitely the best CC Hitler yet.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

rediculous.......

that is all.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

My favorite one so far hahah

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lentm (Aug 25, 2011)

lolz it is funny


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

The one about BMW (motorcycle) final drive failures was the best, but this was good. Especially since I'd have had to have left the room.


----------



## milkytron (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a great video haha thanks for making me laugh


----------



## devize (Aug 26, 2011)

hahaha quality


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Might have to do another one of these for people who ordered off the HP SMB site. LOL!


----------



## thebaka18 (Aug 26, 2011)

My first reaction while watching it was "oh boy here we go again" but I have to say the subtitles were perfect lol, Poor guy just can't seem to get it right with HP. Just wait until he finds that leaked memo from Sprint citing that his EVO 4G is being phased out in Oct after being out less than a year. Poor guy just invests in tech that don't stay around for long lol


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

what movie is this from


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Der Untergang.. The Downfall in english. I recommend the German version if you want to watch it. It has subtitles. EXCELLENT movie.


----------

